#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  B&C  TBX100 serie

## timmel

De *12TBX100*, de *15TBX100* en de *18TBX100* zijn de élite woofers van B&C.
Met als suggestie voor een kist, de *sub15* de *sub18*. Is er iemand die dit kan en wil simuleren? Ben benieuwd naar de resultaten. Voor de 12 inch hebben ze geen designsuggestie, wie helpt? Of zijn er betere designs voor deze speakers??? Ik geloof dat sis ervaring heeft met 15inch B&C en compacte kisjes. Greetz Tim

de *12TBX100* http://www.bcspeakers.com/index.php?...rizione_prod=2
de *15TBX100* http://www.bcspeakers.com/index.php?...=2&prodotto=37
de *18TBX100* http://www.bcspeakers.com/index.php?...=2&prodotto=15
de *sub15* kist http://www.bcspeakers.com/index.php?...5&prodotto=110
de *sub18* kist http://www.bcspeakers.com/index.php?...5&prodotto=111

P.S. Onderaan is er een horizontale balk met daarboven meer gegevens en specificaties van de speakers en de kisten

----------


## sis

Inderdaad, sissie heeft ervaring met de 15TBX40 !!
Als ik mij niet vergis is de 100 reeks de opvolger ?
Ik heb die 15 TBX 40 in mijn EAW kastje gestopt ( even om te proberen ) en jajajaja , daar doet hij het héél goed in ! beter dan de originele EAW woofer [ :Stick Out Tongue: ], kan iets meer power op  :Big Grin: [^]
Vanavond weer ruim op zijn donder gegeven met +/- 1500 watjes  :Big Grin: 
Dat speakertje geeft geen krimp, hij krijgt graag een beetje eten  :Big Grin:  
sis

----------


## ronny

moet je hem ook op zen rugje kloppen en laat hij dan ook boertjes? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> moet je hem ook op zen rugje kloppen en laat hij dan ook boertjes?
> mvg
> ronny



nou boertjes, t'is meer zoiets als : oenk, oenk, oenk  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Rademakers

Weet je zeker dat dit de elite-speakers van B&C zijn?

Je hoeft geen overmatige kennis van T/S-parameters te hebben om te zien dat ze voor zowel de 12", 15" en 18" precies dezelfde motor/magneet hebben gebruikt. Niet alleen is het gros van de parameters precies hetzelfde (BL, Re, Le, Xmax) maar de Qts neemt (logischerwijs) toe naarmate het membraam lichter/kleiner wordt.
De foto's geven een erg bevestigende hint.

Voor de 12" pakt dat in dit geval erg goed uit, de 15" is goed genoeg, maar voor de 18" resulteert ongetwijfeld in slechtere prestaties dan je van een elite-speaker mag verwachten. De simulaties bevestigen dit dan ook overduidelijk.

Door de relatief lage Qts heb je al snel een kleine behuizing nodig of een inmense groupdelay, al heeft het uiteraard ook zijn voordelen.

Nu is het overigens voor meerdere topmerken normaal om de 15" en de 18" min of meer dezelfde motor te geven. Maar de 18" komt er hier duidelijk niet goed mee weg. Zeker niet in de kast van 183 ltr die wordt aangeraden. In een kast van  ca. 135 ltr doet ie het echter ook weer niet slecht.

Mvg Johan

----------


## timmel

> citaat:In een kast van ca. 135 ltr doet ie het echter ook weer niet slecht.



Heb je hier misschien een simulatie van?

----------


## sis

Ondertussen is de website van B&C een beetje bijgewerkt 
er is nu ook een tekening voor een 12" subje
http://www.bcspeakers.com/index.php?...5&prodotto=166
sissie  :Big Grin:

----------


## timmel

37 x 37 x 37 cm?? is dat ff klein

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door timmel_
> 
> 37 x 37 x 37 cm?? is dat ff klein



ja, leuk hé ( lijkt wel modelbouw  :Big Grin:  ) zo'n stuk of 4 per kant, lekker eindtrapje erop, eventjes goed processen, leuke topjes erop en je hebt een heerlijk setje + COMPACT  :Big Grin: 
sis [8D]

----------


## Sietse

Alleen beginnen die kastjes pas bij 60 Hz te spelen. Geef mij dan toch meer een wat grotere 15 of 18'' sub  :Wink:

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Sietse_
> 
> Alleen beginnen die kastjes pas bij *60 Hz te spelen*. Geef mij dan toch meer een wat grotere 15 of 18'' sub



Ja dat klopt, maar er zijn op de markt meerdere 15 en 18" in het goedkope segment die dit met moeite halen zonder merken te noemen !!
En laten we eerlijk zijn, zo'n klein kastje, kan veel vermogen op en is met 1 hand te dragen, lijkt mij toch wel leuk voor kleine feestjes   :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## michiel

Waarom dan neit die ow zo bekende driver nemen die wel de 40 hz haalt en ook in ene kleine kast past en ook een berg vermogen kan vreten?! ciare

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door michiel_
> 
> Waarom dan neit die ow zo bekende driver nemen die wel de 40 hz haalt en ook in ene kleine kast past en ook een berg vermogen kan vreten?! ciare



Michiel, er bestaat een basreflexkastje met een ciare in ( die bekende van de punicher ) 
Het merk Tecnare heeft dit ( staat wel niet op de website, maar ik heb het gehoord bij Peter van Hove ) euro PA Deinze
kleine kastjes, idem +/- aan de B&C met dit verschil dat het rendement lager ligt 
sis

----------


## Sietse

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Sietse_
> ...



Klopt allemaal, daar zijn we het ook gewoon over eens.  :Wink:

----------


## ronny

das allemaal leuk, maar je moet ook dat vermogen hebben steken. niet iedereen heeft een fp6400 in de kast liggen :Big Grin: 

natuurlijk kan je dan nog altijd naar de t-amps en dergelijke gaan kijken, maar dan ben je uiteindelijk ook weer met bergen versterkers aan het slepen, waar is het nut van je kleine kastje naartoe dan...

mvg
ronny

----------


## michiel

Kleine kastjes zullen niet voor iedereen aantrekkelijk zijn door de kosten. Veel vermogen is gewoon een must.
De huidige techniek laat het wel toe om compacte setjes te maken. Versterkers worden steeds lichter. Maar het blijft allemaal wel wat centen kosten. 

Ik zie de voordelen van compactheid wel zitten, maar de toepassing is begrenst. Zodra het eecht hard moet gaan kom je niet onder een hoog rendement uit, en daar heb je weer grote kasten voor nodig.

----------


## Dj Yves

> De *12TBX100*, de *15TBX100* en de *18TBX100* zijn de élite woofers van B&C.
> Met als suggestie voor een kist, de *sub15* de *sub18*. Is er iemand die dit kan en wil simuleren? Ben benieuwd naar de resultaten. Voor de 12 inch hebben ze geen designsuggestie, wie helpt? Of zijn er betere designs voor deze speakers??? Ik geloof dat sis ervaring heeft met 15inch B&C en compacte kisjes. Greetz Tim
> 
> de *12TBX100* B&C SPEAKERS
> de *15TBX100* B&C SPEAKERS
> de *18TBX100* B&C SPEAKERS
> de *sub15* kist B&C SPEAKERS
> de *sub18* kist B&C SPEAKERS
> 
> P.S. Onderaan is er een horizontale balk met daarboven meer gegevens en specificaties van de speakers en de kisten



heeft iemand enig idee waar in nederland ik de b&c 18tbx100 kan kopen, ik heb google al geprobeerd maar niets gevonden, op de site van B&C staat een duitse dealer voor nl ik heb ze een mailtje gestuurd maar krijg geen andwoord.

iemand enig idee?

----------


## SPS

> heeft iemand enig idee waar in nederland ik de b&c 18tbx100 kan kopen, ik heb google al geprobeerd maar niets gevonden, op de site van B&C staat een duitse dealer voor nl ik heb ze een mailtje gestuurd maar krijg geen andwoord.
> 
> iemand enig idee?



Hier dus..Speakerstore website heel eenvoudig

Paul

----------


## Rolandino

de 18TBX100 kost in Nederland 240,00 in BTW ( mss wel iets goedkoper  ) bij mijn leverancier. stuur maar een PM.

----------


## frederic

voor een 18" heb ik dan liever een B&C 18SW115 met 14mm xmax.
Veel meer boenk boenk boenk.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dj Yves

even om de prijs te vergelijken, kan iemand deze bovenstaande speaker ook leveren, mail maar. alvast bedankt.

----------


## frederic

+/- 389 heb ik als goedkoopst gevonden

----------


## Dj Yves

inderdaad goedkoper vind ik hem ook niet.

----------

